# When do the Christmas lights go on at Disney resorts?



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2008)

I keep seeing the November 2 bedrooms online and wonder if that would be a possibility for seeing the holiday lights.  Seems like they would wait until after Thanksgiving, but maybe not.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 14, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I keep seeing the November 2 bedrooms online and wonder if that would be a possibility for seeing the holiday lights.  Seems like they would wait until after Thanksgiving, but maybe not.



They use to come on right before Thanksgiving. Its been reported that the lights will not come on until after Thanksgiving.

Had to go look it up........November 28, 2008 -January 4, 2009


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 14, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> They use to come on right before Thanksgiving. Its been reported that the lights will not come on until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Had to go look it up........November 28, 2008 -January 4, 2009



I think that's the dates for the Osborne lights over at DHS. MK will be decked out at this earliest by 11/20(first MVMCP). 

The resorts usually have their decorations(trees, gingerbread house at GF, etc) up by the weekend before Thanksgiving.

Yes I take my kids out of school for 2 days, I have some DIS'er on my case for that(gives me a head start on booking now with the new rules) 

Back to Cindy's question I think Nov 2 is too early for Xmas decorations. You should grab one of those weeks with the checkout 11/22 or 11/23. The first 2 MK parties are 11/20 and 11/21. Your cutie pie granddaughter would love it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2008)

No wonder all those Disney resorts have been showing 2 bedrooms during the week before Thanksgiving.  I was so hoping they would have the lights on.  My sisters and I were going to take one of them, if the Christmas decorations were going to be up.  My sisters and I would love a great trip like that, and it would be so much fun with the lights.  Maybe I will just grab a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista for December for the three of us.  How fun it could be.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, Star, yes our granddaughter would love a trip during the Christmas season, but that would be early for another vacation for them.  They are counting down the days until our vacation next month.  I am so happy they are this excited about it, except our son-in-law, who is not looking forward to a Disney trip.  He likes Universal better.  Crazy to think that some would enjoy Universal more than Disney.  It's those roller coasters.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I think that's the dates for the Osborne lights over at DHS. MK will be decked out at this earliest by 11/20(first MVMCP).
> 
> Back to Cindy's question I think Nov 2 is too early for Xmas decorations. You should grab one of those weeks with the checkout 11/22 or 11/23. The first 2 MK parties are 11/20 and 11/21. Your cutie pie granddaughter would love it!


 
Those Nov 2nd weeks will still get you the Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 15, 2008)

I've wondered about this too.  Many years ago, we spent the last _two_ November weeks, ending with Thanksgiving weekend, at WDW.  At the beginning of our trip (1.5 weeks before Thanksgiving Day), the resorts already had decorated Christmas trees, garlands and gingerbread houses in their lobbies.  I don't recall whether they were still playing resort music tracks or holiday music in the lobbies and around the pools.  Downtown Disney was all Christmas-y everywhere you looked or listened - not to be outdone by WalMart's early shopping season, to be sure!  :rofl: 

The All Ears website has a posting from November 13, 2007.  It says, "The day after Halloween the huge effort to decorate Walt Disney World for the upcoming holidays got under way."  Photos show the early decorations going up in all of the Disney theme parks.

Disney's official website lists the range of selected dates for...
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party
Magic Kingdom® Park
November 10, 2008 - December 19, 2008

If they're trying to draw pre-Christmas celebrants to the MK for this hard-ticketed event as early as Nov 10th, they will likely have some decorations up at the resorts as well - JMO.  Certainly, by November 10th, MK will be completely decked out.  We've checked in on the weekend prior to Thanksgiving several years and always found the resort decorations fully finished ahead of our arrivals.

I'd think that a trip spanning Nov 16-23 would definitely include some very festive holiday greenery and decorations, even if the big Christmas light displays are not all turned on yet at night.


----------

